# Italien Stürmer Mario Balotelli wird Vater



## beachkini (3 Juli 2012)

​
Seine Siegerpose nach dem Tor gegen Deutschland machte ihn zum Internet-Liebling. Sein tränenreicher Abgang nach dem verlorenen Fußball-EM-Finale gegen Spanien ist ebenfalls kultverdächtig. Dabei hat Mario Balotelli momentan jeden Grund zur Freude …

Denn der inzwischen kultverdächtige Italiener wird Vater! Diese süße Nachricht bekam der 21-Jährige sogar noch vor dem EM-Halbfinal-Spiel gegen Deutschland. Seine Ex-Freundin, das italienische Model Raffaella Fico, 24, verriet:

"Ich habe Mario einen Tag vor dem Spiel gegen Deutschland angerufen und ihm von der Nachricht erzählt: 'Ich bin schwanger. Mit deinem Baby'. Erst war er ruhig, dann brach er in Tränen aus und antwortete: 'Das ist die schönste Nachricht der Welt!'"

Nach einer Affäre des Spielers mit einer Prostituierten ging das Paar getrennte Wege. Vorerst. Denn seine Gefühle zu Raffaella bestehen immer noch - sogar von Hochzeit war mal die Rede.

Von Balotellis Vaterqualitäten ist das Model bereits jetzt überzeugt: „Er wird ein verspielter Vater sein und ein liebender Partner.“ Auch deshalb will Raffaela Mario zurück: „Ich weiß, wie sehr mich Mario liebt und ich liebe ihn. Jetzt versuchen wir unsere Beziehung wieder aufzubauen.“ Balotelli soll sich übrigens einen Jungen wünschen.

Vielleicht ist diese süße Botschaft ja der Grundstein für ein Liebes-Comeback. Und ein Trost über den Frust des verlorenen Fußball-EM-Titels.


----------

